# Henri Vieuxtemps (1820-1881)



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Henri Vieuxtemps was a Belgian composer and violinist. "He occupies an important place in the history of the violin as a prominent exponent of the Franco-Belgian violin school during the mid-19th century. He is also known for playing upon what is now known as the Vieuxtemps Guarneri del Gesu, a violin of superior workmanship."










"He was one of the earliest bravura 19th-century virtuosos. His compositions, too, were pathbreaking; his concerti especially contributed much to the development of that form."

I only recently discovered Vieuxtemps; but some of his violin concerti have been recorded on major labels. A complete set of the concerti is available on Naxos.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

However unbeautiful his music is, I am still thinking he's a limited composer.


----------

